# Millendreath Waterside Complex, June '08



## lycos (Jun 12, 2008)

After reading an old news report online about a fire on this site, I thought it may be worth a look, if only to revive a few old childhood memories of times spent at the location during the summer months.

As I was in the area last weekend I made a slight detour to do a quick recce, and after driving down the winding road towards the beach things started to look familiar, I remembered it as a thriving little beach resort, with static holiday appartments cutting up the hillside, a busy car park, a three story building with a beach shop, cafe, bar and watersports centre, on a hot Sunday in June this would normally have been a hive of activity, car park crammed so full you'd end up parking on the street, kids running around dripping ice-cream everywhere, playing in the park on the seafront, making sand castles on the beach or paddling in the sea pool, the parents sunning themselves, belting around the surf on jet-ski's or even paracending.

Today, things were different, the caravans were all still there, most of which being privately owned now, pulling into the car park there were plenty of places to choose from, the swings etc. in the park area had been removed, the grass overgrown, rent-a-fence dotted around everywhere, on the sea-front I could see the complex, boarded and burnt, and the beach almost empty...

The complex seems to have closed down around 2004/5 due to lack of cash, an unopened can of drink with a sell-by date of May '05 added a bit of weight to this, but in March this year fire crews were called as the top floor had been set alight, believed to be arson...

A few pics from the recce...







Notice how empty the beach is?






View from the side showing fire damage to the top floor..






Consulting with MrB we both decided it was worthy of a closer inspection, so packed the kit and ventured off, (thanks for driving yet again bud). MrB will be adding to this post so make sure you scroll down for some wide angle shots.. but here's a few more of my pics...

I've kept the pics quite small as there's quite a few of them, starting on the ground floor, this was an ice-cream shop and fish & chip shop...






Net curtains still in place, the rest of it trashed...
















Broken glass everywhere, literally...






Crockery left in the chip shop...






Holes in the walls, hopefully workmen...






England - Germany match advertising!






Corridor behind the gents toilets...






Paint peeling from the ceilings...






Up to the first floor, this was more of a clubhouse, with bar, seating, tiny dance floor, pool table area and hot food..

Large outdoor seating area...











The bar...






Fire damage from upstairs...






And up to the fire damaged top floor, again with a large outdoor seating area...






The rooms inside completely gutted...
















Work has begun on developing the area, all of the 70 acre site is now under one ownership and plans have been submitted, although I couldn't say what they are, they are reported to 'be huge!'.
It was a shame to see the site in such a bad way, with the cornish tourist industry being what it is I hope it's not long before this place is filling kids heads with happy memories once more...
Thanks for looking everyone, and thanks again for MrB for his part,
'till the next one...

Lycos.


----------



## *MrB* (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I really enjoyed this, thanks to Lycos for a good find.

From the outside, looking across to the 3 storey leisure complex.
Bottom floor was home to Ice cream retailers and a cafe/fish & chip shop and Toilets/Showers/Changing rooms
Second Floor was a small Nightclub / Bar / Lounge. Housed a small dance floor and pool tables. Large Bar Area and sun terrace
Third Floor looks like it might have been offices. They were pretty tucked up out the way.

Main Outside view





Inside the Lower level. Front lobby - Entrance to Cafe and Ice cream shop





Ice Cream Reatil hatch





Hot food preparation area





Inside the fridge





Chinaware left behind





Food Cellar and Stores










Before departing lower level and heading oustisde and upstairs





Ladies Toilets and changing room





Mens Toilets and Changing room. 
Quick stop off before heading upstairs





Second story. Fairly untouched vandalism wise










Inside the main lounge / bar area





Remains of the bar





Evident top story fire damage shown from the second floor










Leftovers of the Cellar















Quick refreshment stop before some upstairs and outside shots





Cheers!





Spotted this on the way out near the fire damage





Outside again, looking at the now empty retail unit, evidence of a sale





Top Story. Lots of fire damage and would have been unsafe to venture in so observed from outside





Looking down the the large outdoor sun terrace on second story





Few leftovers kicking about up here





A few random shots from along the way


----------



## *MrB* (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice work Mate! Really enjoyed this one


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 12, 2008)

Excellent explore guys. The building complex looks really interesting. Definitely has that 'holiday' feel to it, especially with the view from the second story.


----------



## *MrB* (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks Foxy, it was a really interesting site. Lots of variety.

I only ever wnt there once or twice but Lycos spent quite a bit of time there in the past


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 14, 2008)

Neat.
Liked the photos there *MrB*


----------



## *MrB* (Jun 14, 2008)

Cheers Spacepunk


----------



## Scrub2000 (Jun 15, 2008)

Random complex but class report chaps!! Nice one!

I bet the drinks were refreshing!


----------



## *MrB* (Jun 15, 2008)

Scrub2000 said:


> Random complex but class report chaps!! Nice one!
> 
> I bet the drinks were refreshing!



Yes mate definately. It was either the half bottle of beer or 7up from 2005. I didn't want to be greedy and have both


----------



## stevejd (Jun 16, 2008)

i went there on my jollies with the kids the year before it closed in 2003 (the week when it hit 100 degrees) had great fun. 
bar was a bit tacky tho but who care with the local supermarket beer prices.
I'd heard a hotel group wanted to put a building up, probaly go the same way as the indoor pool that was closed when we were thee and already demolished by these pics.
was thinking of going this year, pleased we changed our minds


----------



## *MrB* (Jun 16, 2008)

stevejd said:


> i went there on my jollies with the kids the year before it closed in 2003 (the week when it hit 100 degrees) had great fun.
> bar was a bit tacky tho but who care with the local supermarket beer prices.
> I'd heard a hotel group wanted to put a building up, probaly go the same way as the indoor pool that was closed when we were thee and already demolished by these pics.
> was thinking of going this year, pleased we changed our minds




Thanks for the extra info Steve. Our guess on closure time was not too far off it would seem.
We had heard also that the place was sold for redevelopment.
Not worth going next year...unless you wanna explore the ruins of this place or the building of the new place!


----------



## stevejd (Jun 16, 2008)

the chippy used to be at level 3 set against the cliff when we used to go there with mum and dad as kids. I was told in 03 that a landslip took it away, had its chips so to speak.
used to be above where the reinforcing boulder cages are in the last pic, the left hand end of the level 3 terrace.
Must admit tho didn't go there for the amazing facilities but for the beach which was very popular because its sheltered, south facing and very flat. great for kids and a suntrap


oh and a cheap holiday


----------



## King Al (Jun 17, 2008)

Great looking place that, I would spend a day there, the atmosphere in the bar looks electric!. How much was the beer there?
Good stuff guys


----------



## *MrB* (Jun 17, 2008)

King Al said:


> Great looking place that, I would spend a day there, the atmosphere in the bar looks electric!. How much was the beer there?
> Good stuff guys



Hey Al, the place really was buzzing . Beer was cheap as, in fact I didn't pay a for a drink all night


----------



## smileysal (Jun 19, 2008)

Excellent place, it's a shame its been left like that, and the fire damage too. I'm surprised it hasn't been snapped up, done up and opened again. Did it used to have an outside pool in the past? It would make a lovely spot to go in the holidays. 

Excellent,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## lycos (Jun 19, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Excellent place, it's a shame its been left like that, and the fire damage too. I'm surprised it hasn't been snapped up, done up and opened again. Did it used to have an outside pool in the past? It would make a lovely spot to go in the holidays.
> 
> Excellent,
> 
> ...



Hi Sal, yeah it is a shame cos it is a lovely spot, one of the locals said the fire was set by 'druggies', the only outdoor pool was a walled off area on the beach, which filled with the tide creating a 'safe area' for the kids to play without fear of being swept out, it has been 'snapped up' and I'm still trying to find out what the plans are, a friend has access to a database of all developments in the local area but he needs a kick every now n then to get him motivated, might have to get my boots on n pay him a visit!


----------



## stevejd (Jun 20, 2008)

there was a shut down indoor pool next to the ramp going to the chalets when I was there in 03, now demolished by the look of these pics and there is a sea pool by the quay


----------



## smileysal (Jun 20, 2008)

Cheers for the extra info on it lycos and stevejd. 

 Sal


----------



## maggie56 (Jul 3, 2008)

*millendreath in defence of....*

[it is with great sadness i read your report its is not a reflection of a poor man who ran out of money but a fact of a conman letting a running concern go into delapidation believing that having done so the local planning comittees will encourage unscrupulous developers to ride roughshod over the wildlife and green corridors by building 270+ residential units, houses shops and bars a 110 bed hotel etc .We are residents of millendeath and would wholeheartedly encourage a redevelopment of the existing holiday village but the plans are NOT to do so. It is to fill up every available space with housing, to desecrate the whole valley. So you see this derelict place has been man made to fill a scammers pocket. Please dont be fooled by false talks of a wonder village of knocking old buildings down and building new. this is not true. etcQUOTE=lycos;54597]After reading an old news report online about a fire on this site, I thought it may be worth a look, if only to revive a few old childhood memories of times spent at the location during the summer months.

As I was in the area last weekend I made a slight detour to do a quick recce, and after driving down the winding road towards the beach things started to look familiar, I remembered it as a thriving little beach resort, with static holiday appartments cutting up the hillside, a busy car park, a three story building with a beach shop, cafe, bar and watersports centre, on a hot Sunday in June this would normally have been a hive of activity, car park crammed so full you'd end up parking on the street, kids running around dripping ice-cream everywhere, playing in the park on the seafront, making sand castles on the beach or paddling in the sea pool, the parents sunning themselves, belting around the surf on jet-ski's or even paracending.

Today, things were different, the caravans were all still there, most of which being privately owned now, pulling into the car park there were plenty of places to choose from, the swings etc. in the park area had been removed, the grass overgrown, rent-a-fence dotted around everywhere, on the sea-front I could see the complex, boarded and burnt, and the beach almost empty...

The complex seems to have closed down around 2004/5 due to lack of cash, an unopened can of drink with a sell-by date of May '05 added a bit of weight to this, but in March this year fire crews were called as the top floor had been set alight, believed to be arson...

A few pics from the recce...






Notice how empty the beach is?






View from the side showing fire damage to the top floor..






Consulting with MrB we both decided it was worthy of a closer inspection, so packed the kit and ventured off, (thanks for driving yet again bud). MrB will be adding to this post so make sure you scroll down for some wide angle shots.. but here's a few more of my pics...

I've kept the pics quite small as there's quite a few of them, starting on the ground floor, this was an ice-cream shop and fish & chip shop...






Net curtains still in place, the rest of it trashed...
















Broken glass everywhere, literally...






Crockery left in the chip shop...






Holes in the walls, hopefully workmen...






England - Germany match advertising!






Corridor behind the gents toilets...






Paint peeling from the ceilings...






Up to the first floor, this was more of a clubhouse, with bar, seating, tiny dance floor, pool table area and hot food..

Large outdoor seating area...











The bar...






Fire damage from upstairs...






And up to the fire damaged top floor, again with a large outdoor seating area...






The rooms inside completely gutted...
















Work has begun on developing the area, all of the 70 acre site is now under one ownership and plans have been submitted, although I couldn't say what they are, they are reported to 'be huge!'.
It was a shame to see the site in such a bad way, with the cornish tourist industry being what it is I hope it's not long before this place is filling kids heads with happy memories once more...
Thanks for looking everyone, and thanks again for MrB for his part,
'till the next one...

Lycos.[/QUOTE]


----------



## maggie56 (Jul 3, 2008)

*millendreath in defence of.......*

I inadvertantly posted my reply under Quote iam sorry about this but do ask you to read this as I feel it should be said.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 3, 2008)

maggie56 said:


> ...do ask you to read this as I feel it should be said...



Quite right, too! Thanks for the extra info and I know exactly how you feel, as a similar thing is happening in the town where I live, Seaton, another seaside town. I was going to write a whole load of invective about the government and greedy developers, but it's all been said before so I won't!  However, there does seem to be a nationwide initiative to get rid of any kind of traditional way of life, including the humble seaside holiday. I wish you luck with any resistance towards those horrendous plans. Oh, and welcome to DP, btw.


----------



## lycos (Jul 3, 2008)

*millendreath in defence of.......*

hi maggie, thanks for your input, if you go back to your post and amend it you can delete the 'quote' part from the text leaving just the point you wanted to make, (hope this helps) I had heard plenty of rumours about this place, as still only live a few miles away myself and have family / friends who have lived in looe their whole life, now what parts of what I'd heard were true I dont know, hence the vagueness of the report, I do try to keep things as real as possible and report the facts I know, most which had been reported by local newspapers, but anything else I could have added would have been speculation I'm afraid, when looking for info it seemed there was a lot of local ill feeling about the site from residents, which is understandable, so thanks for having your say, Like I said in my original post - "with the cornish tourist industry being what it is I hope it's not long before this place is filling kids heads with happy memories once more..."
and I still stand by that...

Lycos.


----------



## lycos (Sep 7, 2008)

just a bit of an update on this site for those who are interested, 
more info here - http://www.caradon.gov.uk/media/adobe/j/1/Development_brief_09.07.08.pdf


----------



## stevejd (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey that looks interesting, by the time it's sorted the kids will have grown and peaceful jollies are back


----------



## brian charles (Jan 16, 2009)

*War zone*

Its funny when i saw your shots, i too saw this sad scene when i went to the little holiday place called MILLENDREATH. When we first cast our eyes on it we nearly fainted, it looked like something from the far east battle zone, it had not looked quite like that thirty years ago my wife sobbed, but after the shock passed we settled into our new home for a week and i guess it grew on us,we even got the owners cat thrown in for the stay. Yet it still retained the magic of years gone buy, even tho their was no were to get a pint, but we still really enjoyed it. I did wonder tho, how the new consortium is going too get round the owners who did not want to sell there shalleys i wonder what trick they will pull out ,anyway we might even go again this year thanks tho for the pics it broughtback good memories. BRIAN CHARLES


----------



## stevejd (Mar 7, 2009)

looking at some old holiday pics remided me of this thread, so I had a fish around on tinternet. it seems the development plan was approved here (item 12)
Although in todays financial crisis, bet it doesn't get far.


----------



## Minter (Apr 4, 2009)

Just been to this place today, was hoping to see some improvement - but alas nothing.

I first stumbled across this place 10 years ago in '99, when I was staying on the Holiday site at the top of the lane. It would of been October & the place looked a bit of a mess even back then. 

I would love to buy the site. I feel that there is no need to make it a multi-million pound project because in my mind it should be kept relitively simple. For example, restore the bit on the front back into a bar & entertainment centre & the other, newer complex into an indoor fun centre for kids & adults like a couple of pools etc. Render all the holiday shalets & paint white, then on the large green put about 25 mobile homes/static caravans. Simplez.

I'm very interested to know when the place was built & would love to see photos of it being built & in it's hey day.


----------

